# Stuck tool chest drawers



## scottstef (Nov 23, 2014)

i have a 10 year old husky tool chest similar to this one: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-26-in-W-4-Drawer-Tool-Chest-Black-H4CH1R/205150603 and some of the drawers are stuck. I recently moved and transported them and am not sure if i racked the frame or what because the doors won't open now. They all worked fine before the move, now i can only open the split drawers and one of the big ones.

any ideas before i get a BFH and wrecking bar to open it?

thanks.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Mine (not the same brand) had a lock bar that kept the drawers from opening if the lid was closed.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

do you have or can borrow a flex optic scope ?
the problem I had after I moved was that some of the tools got jostled around
and slipped into a position that made opening some of the drawers impossible.
I finally laid it down and started taking it apart - and a drawer opened. (then the light bulb went off).

before reaching for the BFH, tumble the tool box around on the floor and see if that helps distribute
the tools so the drawers can open. (worth a shot).


----------



## scottstef (Nov 23, 2014)

i don't think it would open any of the drawers if it was a locker issue.


> Mine (not the same brand) had a lock bar that kept the drawers from opening if the lid was closed.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## scottstef (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, i will try that.


> do you have or can borrow a flex optic scope ?
> the problem I had after I moved was that some of the tools got jostled around
> and slipped into a position that made opening some of the drawers impossible.
> I finally laid it down and started taking it apart - and a drawer opened. (then the light bulb went off).
> ...


----------



## scottstef (Nov 23, 2014)

Just an update, i took out the draws that would move and apparently i bent the back of the drawers and they got stuck under the locking mechanism. pulling the drawers out and unbending them fixed. thanks for all of your help.


----------

